
Not every elliptic curve is the same: trough on ECC security - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.itdadao.com/articles/c15a172472p0.html
======
sctb
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12225808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12225808)

